# Farmer's almanac winter 2009-2010



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
Awesome news everybody. 4 months left!!
http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/a/frigid-2010-forecast-how-cold-will-the-winter-weather-be


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

NICE!!! I cant wait for the flakes to fly!!!


----------



## dbdrgr150 (Dec 6, 2005)

Bitterly cold and dry for great lakes??? Not was i was hoping for.


----------



## jayp1268 (Sep 1, 2009)

*reports*

These reports are wrong half the time. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

dbdrgr150;799822 said:


> Bitterly cold and dry for great lakes??? Not was i was hoping for.


Me Neither



jayp1268;799845 said:


> These reports are wrong half the time. Just have to wait and see.


Exactly, last year The almanac said below normal snowfall, The Farmers almanac said above normal, who do you believe. Now this year they both say below normal, but, one of them said it was suppose to be "hot" Sept. 1st - 3rd "1 to 2 degrees above avg" Ohm....its 4 degrees below avg here now and the rest of the week doesn't look much better. So who knows, they may be right, they could be wrong. All I got to say is I just bought a new plow so we probably will be lucky to get any snow this year.


----------



## jayp1268 (Sep 1, 2009)

*reports*

I am going to get a job as a weather man. You can't beat it. You only have to be right less than half the time, make good money and not be fired when you are wrong.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

jayp1268;799867 said:


> I am going to get a job as a weather man. You can't beat it. You only have to be right less than half the time, make good money and not be fired when you are wrong.


I heard that! Or a politician, they can be wrong all of their career and still keep a job

I'm saving these idiot maps from Accuweather and Farmers and we'll see if they know what they're talking about.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Looking out the window will tell you if you are getting snow or not......lol


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;799948 said:


> I heard that! Or a politician, they can be wrong all of their career and still keep a job
> 
> I'm saving these idiot maps from Accuweather and Farmers and we'll see if they know what they're talking about.


that would be kinda intersting, come late march when we are all tired at 4am from plowing the last 2 days straight to come back and look at how wrong or right (hopefully not) they were.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

The longtime periodical, published since 1818 and famous for its long-range weather predictions, is out with its annual winter forecast, which says Old Man Winter is really going to hammer folks in the Midwest and upper Great Lakes region with very cold and very snowy conditions.

-Looks for good for anyone located around the great lakes


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

hydro_37;799978 said:


> Looking out the window will tell you if you are getting snow or not......lol


I too have found that method to be quite accurate. Also, I have gotten quite good at telling you how much snow we received the previous night. I can usually look out the window and be within 4 inches.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

redman6565;800191 said:


> The longtime periodical, published since 1818 and famous for its long-range weather predictions, is out with its annual winter forecast, which says Old Man Winter is really going to hammer folks in the Midwest and upper Great Lakes region with very cold and very snowy conditions.
> 
> -Looks for good for anyone located around the great lakes


Do they have a website? I like what they have to say so I am going to believe them, lol.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

redman6565;800191 said:


> The longtime periodical, published since 1818 and famous for its long-range weather predictions, is out with its annual winter forecast, which says Old Man Winter is really going to hammer folks in the Midwest and upper Great Lakes region with very cold and very snowy conditions.
> 
> -Looks for good for anyone located around the great lakes


Oh and by the way, nice quote, word for word, off of CNN.com


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ya that's where i found it.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## SnoFro (Aug 20, 2008)

dbdrgr150;799822 said:


> Bitterly cold and dry for great lakes??? Not was i was hoping for.


I live in south eastern Michigan too. The site I use more than anyone else for snow forecasts and predictions is johndee.com. He's a meteorologist up in the U.P. and he gives daily weather updates all winter. He also puts out a winter outlook for the season in October sometime. He's not right all the time but he's better than the local forecasters.
I'm waiting to see what he has to say about the upcoming winter before I get my shorts all up in a bundle!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

......................


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Do you think they could move that blizzard back to january? That works better for me!


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

Bring on the snow!!!!


----------



## FISHER2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

We need a blizzard like 93


----------

